# Dubia Roach????



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi im planning on getting a Tegu some time soon and I was wondering if Dubia Roachs would be ok for them as I have a colony of them and would save me buying crickets/ hoppers ect. If they are ok for them how often and how many should they have them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Dubias are good for tegus, I'm not sure how many a tegu can eat for meals. Variety is recommended/important for feedings, roaches shouldn't be a problem but you should probably still consider feeding mice, ground turkey, eggs, worms etc. here and there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes im still planning on feeding them everything else but it would save me buying loads of boxs of crickets each week


----------



## SjRrMc (Aug 25, 2010)

tegus will only really eat crickets for so long maybe a month or two if that they get tried of chasing them when they are so tiny roaches seem much better


----------



## isdrake (Aug 25, 2010)

Our tegu is about 74 cm (a little smaller than 2Ã?â??Ã?Â½ feet) and she still loves crickets. XD


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

I've heard from multiple reliable sources that dubias are fantastic as a feeder insect, for tegus and any other bug-munchin' reptile... which is why we just started our dubia colony.


----------



## Pikey (Aug 27, 2010)

roaches A#1 

i use them for all my tegus, toads, & frog.
i still buy like 30 crickets to offer varitiy to the toads & frog every other week

Roaches are aleast 3x better than crix in my opinion


----------

